# Need to thicken raspberry filling, QUICK



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

My ususal raspberry filling is too thin...I need to thicken it quick. No time to het it up and cool back down....really no time to be here either. What would work best? yogurt? sour cream? cream cheese? any suggestions welcome!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Can you tell us what you've tried or are using now? You could try cornstarch, arrowroot, potato starch.... you get the idea.


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Huh? You scrape the whole mess into a saucepan, crank up heat to full. When it is bubbly and thick like jam, off the heat, scrape into bowl. Maybe 10-15 minutes at most?


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks anyway...*there was no time to heat and cool!!!* I added room temp cream cheese and it turned out great.


----------

